# 2700k soft white cfls



## lefty (Dec 9, 2006)

i no i no , hid and sodiums are the best and i have them ,but this cfl thing is catching my attention. is the soft white type the best for growing veg,seedlings clones.(b-sides hid sodiumds)whats the diff btween, daylight, soft, bright.............on one thread it says to git the soft and to try to git 7000lumens /2foot! any nowledge on this .soft white cfls. i have 5 23w soft white cfls along w/t12 ottlight (2) tube florescents growing seedlings any suggestions?.lefty:tokie:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 9, 2006)

Lefty, check out this light graph.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Color_temp2.png  :aok:


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 13, 2006)

no cfls are best used on combo something like 1 2700k and 1 6500k most pepole use the 2700k cfl for add light to there flowering room 4000k and up are more for veg and seeding


----------

